# snuff ??



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

anyone partake of the 'cocaine' of tobacco products ?? :icon_smile: 

just bought 3 tins and oh boy is it strong.

i was in bed last night clutching my chest thinking a heart attack was iminent.

eccentric aristo's ahoy !!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I actually have two tins, I don't snort it (didn't do anything for me except give me a sinus headache)...but when I do occasionally smoke my pipe, I sprinkle a little bit into the bowl when it's already lit...kinda gives it something extra...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the stuff. 

My favorites:

Gletscher Prise
Gawith's Apricot
Ozona Raspberry


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I tried it when I was 15 or so. It was orange and pretty bad. I'd be interested in trying again. Especially in these primitive days of No Smoking.


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

i bought 3 tins of McChrystals (smoker's blend, highland ice and raspberry)

im eager to try the sharrows 'irish coffee ' and 'crumbs of comfort'.

it hasnt stoppped me smoking btw so i think im hovering close to the LD50 of nicotine for a human being under 200lbs. :icon_smile: 

i've overdosed on pills and beans before and i have no fear of death.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm with General Zaroff on this one.


----------



## SoutherWinds (May 24, 2007)

I tried it on a trip to Ireland in a fancy restaurant. They gave you a little before you meal (I have no idea why, I think it was a special kind they said it did something with your sinuses and heightened your sense of taste). I couldnt stop coughing and my eyes were watering for an hour. It was an ugly sight.


----------

